# Oilly feathers of rock doves



## LA pigeons (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm a bird watcher on the street as, well we share the same space. I get many kicks out of the birds. I've been diagnosing some of the malidies. I've come across the itch mite for the loss of feathers and have come up with the treatments of chrisanthumum flowers. I have yet to figure out why some of their feathers have what appears to be an oily coat. Unless it is a proccess of preaning. 
Thanks
Nate


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Oily coast most likely is from preening unless the bird has gotten into grease. The oil keeps them dry when it rains.
The loss of feathers could be due to canker or worms. Chrysanthemum flowers won't treat those.


----------



## LA pigeons (Apr 2, 2010)

No flowers wont treat thse. I've looked alittle more into the subject of preening "but" doubt that is the reason for the oily coats. Anyway if any other bird lover has any suggestions as to why some wild pigeons are sporting oily coats and not others I'm curious to know.
Thanks


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Charis said:


> _*Oily coast*_ most likely is from preening unless the bird has gotten into grease. The oil keeps them dry when it rains.
> The loss of feathers could be due to canker or worms. Chrysanthemum flowers won't treat those.


Coming off of obama's wonderful announcement this week Charis - I gotta ask if this was really a Freudian slip, a typo, or just plain brilliant ?


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

Can you describe Oily Coat, a little better?


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Many "big city" pigeons have some "oiliness" to them. Most of the pigeons in San Francisco, for example, bathe in the Bay or other polluted water areas and have oily feathers due to this. There are various degrees of oily, some so black they can't fly.  Any bird you see very badly off, you can catch and wash with Dawn detergent safely. It works very well. Thank you for looking out for the pigeons in your area.


----------



## LA pigeons (Apr 2, 2010)

Oh well, I was just hoping to put a thought to rest.


----------

